# Coal Country Reginals- Southern PA MECA and IASCA



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*** 2-Day Event! ***

Type

Event ID
Coal Country Regionals {2016-Season} 
TKE

428
SQC
Saturday, May 21, 2016 @ 10:00 AM -> 4:30 PM (Registration @ 09:00 AM)
1115 Bern Road
Wyomising, PA 19610 + Google Map
"Because Music Matters" - Sponsored by 12 Volt Dave's Audio - Benefits Berks Jazz Association. Come Saturday for this event - Building 24 Live - Blues Guitarist - Ronnie Baker Brooks. Doors open at 6:00pm. Cash Bar & Dinner available. 7:00pm - 10:00pm Concert / 10:30 to 2:00am Dance Club with DJ. Tickets only $10 - must RSVP Dave by April 10th Host Hotel - Crown Plaza, Wyomissing PA (3 miles from Building 24) Sunday is competition day!! Top 20 Cash & Prize Round Special Guest Judges " Old School Legends" Judging starts aty 10:00am Awards at 5:00pm Free shuttle service to local shopping, Vaniety Fair Outlets, Shoppes at Wyomising, Berks Mall.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Saturday, May 21, 2016 Building 24 Live TKE [SQC]


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

wow! what a day or two this will be!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

What day is the competition? IASCA site says Saturday? but in description says Sunday?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

probillygun said:


> What day is the competition? IASCA site says Saturday? but in description says Sunday?


Let me verify with the host!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

It is Sunday. ......Saturday night for Jazz in the nightclub.
I'll be attending, and from what I hear, there will be a good turnout of SQ cars on sunday.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yup, I'll be there. Michelle and I will likely bring both of our cars out to compete at this one. Dave always puts on excellent shows.

And 3x for MECA as well as 3x for Iasca.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Arrg. I might be out. Womans car is getting traded in. Don't know when. Setup in my car is still in research phase....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Arrg. I might be out. Womans car is getting traded in. Don't know when. Setup in my car is still in research phase....


Dislike!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Dislike!


Pretty much agree. You don't even know how hard I worked on those ****ing doors....well maybe you do but damn. I had it sounding like a good clone of my old sound.


----------



## scottrwalters (Jan 3, 2007)

I will be there. Plan on getting there around 9. I am in the design phase for my build in a 2008 Caddy STS.

Would love to hear some cars and specifically anyone that has HAT L3/4SE in the dash as that is an option for me.

I also have custom midrange/tweet dash pods made for a 2000 Passat along with the Scan Speak 12M/4631G00 midranges and R3004/602000 tweeters the pods were made for for sale.

Looking forward to the show.

-Scott


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks 12Volt Dave for heading this event up. What a great turnout, with some bad ass cars. I met so many people and got to meet a few judges that have been around for a while. 

Can't remember all the names, but it was a pleasure to meet everyone...

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see all of the photos that were taken.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Great show, as usual from Dave. Lots of great cars there!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Event Results?
Top 20 Results?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Event Results?
> Top 20 Results?


Waiting for them to be posted up.

Off the top of my head...


Iasca 

Amateur was Mike Young 1st, Bill Gunsalis 2nd, me 3rd.
ProAm was Leonard Day 1st


Meca 
Street had a lot of competitors. I think Kyle won that one.
Modified I believe John Ridenour won
Modex I got first

Tom Myers won first as well but I don't remember if it was in Iasca or Meca... :blush:


Full results should be up soon.

In top 20, 

1. Bill Gunsalis
2. Mike Young
3. ?
4. Julian Ridi
5. Steve W


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

captainobvious said:


> Waiting for them to be posted up.
> 
> Off the top of my head.
> 
> ...


Cough, Cough... I believe it was Ron Rizz, thank you Sir!!!
And by the way, It was an Awesome show. The level of competitors was just ridiculous.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

RRizz said:


> Cough, Cough... I believe it was Ron Rizz, thank you Sir!!!
> And by the way, It was an Awesome show. The level of competitors was just ridiculous.


RON RIZZ!!!! Great job brother.

Steve I didn't get a chance to demo the new tune, but damn hearing those 8's from the outside is crazy bro!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> Waiting for them to be posted up.
> 
> Off the top of my head...
> 
> ...


3. Harold Jones


Any pics? Congrats to everyone, heard it was a badass show!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> In top 20,
> 
> 1. Bill Gunsalis
> 2. Mike Young
> ...


Heck yea. Way to go, Bill! 

And congrats to you, Steve and Julian as well!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I hate I missed this since it was only an hour away. I'd better pay closer attention to this section from now on. Glad it was a good show!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Velozity said:


> I hate I missed this since it was only an hour away. I'd better pay closer attention to this section from now on. Glad it was a good show!


we still need to put on a get together for the NY/NJ/PA guys


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Yes that I totally agree upon, even though Pa is nice I don't always want to drive there to meet fellow SQ guys.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

RRizz said:


> Cough, Cough... I believe it was Ron Rizz, thank you Sir!!!
> And by the way, It was an Awesome show. The level of competitors was just ridiculous.



Doh! lol Sorry Ron 

and congrats!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey, but I drive to Syracuse NY, NJ, MD, VA...even NC to meetup with fellow SQers.

Unless it's in your backyard, we're pretty much all making a drive to get out there


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well backyard it's going to have to be lol as having two teenage daughters doesn't really allow for that escape time.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

MECA results posted:

MECA Events

Still waiting on the Iasca results.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Another northeast event on the books! 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cuse-ny-meca-finals-iasca-3x.html#post3790682


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

RRizz said:


> Cough, Cough... I believe it was Ron Rizz, thank you Sir!!!
> And by the way, It was an Awesome show. The level of competitors was just ridiculous.


Congrats on the win, I just saw your score. You kicked butt!

Bruce (you probably have no clue who I am, big mike can tell you)


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> Hey, but I drive to Syracuse NY, NJ, MD, VA...even NC to meetup with fellow SQers.
> 
> Unless it's in your backyard, we're pretty much all making a drive to get out there


There are exactly zero shows in my state. Needless to say, I'm doing lots of driving.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

captainobvious said:


> Doh! lol Sorry Ron
> 
> and congrats!


No sweat, Brother... And thanks.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

lowcel said:


> Congrats on the win, I just saw your score. You kicked butt!
> 
> Bruce (you probably have no clue who I am, big mike can tell you)


Thank you, Sir. And yeah, I did pretty well. Got a few bugs worked out from the crutchfield show (where you whooped me). That's right, I know who you are!!
Round 2 coming up in June!
Hope to see you there.
Ron


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

#1BigMike said:


> RON RIZZ!!!! Great job brother.
> 
> Steve I didn't get a chance to demo the new tune, but damn hearing those 8's from the outside is crazy bro!


Aww shucks, Mike!!! You did a great job. Car sounds amazing.

BigMike, aka the guy with $5,000 worth of amplifiers, and $0.50 lug nuts ! LoL!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

RRizz said:


> Aww shucks, Mike!!! You did a great job. Car sounds amazing.
> 
> BigMike, aka the guy with $5,000 worth of amplifiers, and $0.50 lug nuts ! LoL!


:laugh::laugh:Lug nut's were ordered today from VW.:laugh::laugh:

I thought about those stupid lug nuts all the way home and all day today. Never mind the results from the show all I could tell my wife about was buying stupid lug nuts.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

:2thumbsup: Lol.. That Vdub is gonna look fresh!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

RRizz said:


> Thank you, Sir. And yeah, I did pretty well. Got a few bugs worked out from the crutchfield show (where you whooped me). That's right, I know who you are!!
> Round 2 coming up in June!
> Hope to see you there.
> Ron


I look forward to hearing your car again, I really enjoyed it when I heard it. Lord willing and the creeks don't rise I'll see you in June.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

RRizz said:


> Aww shucks, Mike!!! You did a great job. Car sounds amazing.
> 
> BigMike, aka the guy with $5,000 worth of amplifiers, and $0.50 lug nuts ! LoL!


$5,000? Which amp are you talking about?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

lowcel said:


> $5,000? Which amp are you talking about?


He is just joking.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

#1BigMike said:


> He is just joking.


Yeah... The amps were only $4999.50 ?


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

ErinH said:


> Heck yea. Way to go, Bill!
> 
> And congrats to you, Steve and Julian as well!


Hey! Thanks Erin!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Big Thanks to 12 volt Dave for a great event and really cool pick axe trophies and mugs!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Hey there stranger, hope that all is well and maybe I'll have the pleasure of auditioning your system once again.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

#1BigMike said:


> RON RIZZ!!!! Great job brother.
> 
> Steve I didn't get a chance to demo the new tune, but damn hearing those 8's from the outside is crazy bro!


:laugh:
Yeah, they get down and boogey. 

Yeah, we were both running around all day. Next time we have to make time to demo each others cars again. My tune is totally different from last time you heard it...some other changes too. 
Work in progress. Hopefully I'll give you a decent run for your money in Amateur at the next one to make it interesting


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Hopefully I'll give you a decent run for your money in Amateur at the next one to make it interesting


come to slamology. amateur is gonna get real interesting... :surprised:


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Steve you are nuts man lol...


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Steve you are nuts man lol... You and Bill are the main to guys that encouraged me to give it shot this year at competition. Trust me Sunday was a fluke


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

benny z said:


> come to slamology. amateur is gonna get real interesting... :surprised:


Would love to believe me...Just don't think it's going to happen with the shows and travel already on the schedule 

Plus it's a long way to go to get beat down by that bmw of yours...:laugh:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

#1BigMike said:


> Steve you are nuts man lol... You and Bill are the main to guys that encouraged me to give it shot this year at competition. Trust me Sunday was a fluke


Nuts- yeah There's some truth to that 

But your car is scoring well for good reason. Sounds great!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Would love to believe me...Just don't think it's going to happen with the shows and travel already on the schedule
> 
> Plus it's a long way to go to get beat down by that bmw of yours...:laugh:



Totally understand the commitment part. 

But no worries about the BMW. I'm only about 10% sure I'll be there to compete at this point. My car is all torn apart again. 

I will be there either way...and I did register to compete. But a couple things may prevent that at this point.

We *do* have another really good local amateur truck that will be competing for sure...


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> we still need to put on a get together for the NY/NJ/PA guys



Yeah let's make that happen. I started a new thread.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/277186-de-nj-pa-ny-sq-meet.html


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> Nuts- yeah There's some truth to that
> 
> But your car is scoring well for good reason. Sounds great!


Thanks brother.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Yes it does Mike. I listened to the Beetle in March and knew the car had something special. 
Fast forward to last weekend. 
Mike, I told you so......


----------

